# Missy the Pest again...Williamsburg or Massanutten?



## missyrcrews (Dec 30, 2016)

SO...we just spotted a 4 BR at Summit at Massanutten.  I have 4 children...space trumps most things.   

I'm imagining that I can put together some history/educational forays using that as a homebase.  I'm also thinking it may not be as zoo-y as Williamsburg in the summer. 

Thoughts? 

Can you tell that I'm moving out of my comfort zone by thinking about vacationing in some place other than the Northeast????    Thanks for holding my hand!


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 30, 2016)

What are the ages of the kids?


----------



## missyrcrews (Dec 30, 2016)

They will be almost 13, almost 15 (x2), and then a 21 yr old (if he goes).  Plus my husband and I, of course.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 30, 2016)

We go to Massanutten probably twice a year- one summer week and a half week in the fall.  At  8 and 13 they loved it. Now at 11 and 16, they are a little bored with the fall week but still enjoy the summer.  If you have never been to Massanutten and can get the full 4 br, I think you will enjoy it more than a cramped stay in a 2 br in what can be very hot and humid in Williamsburg (June-August).


----------



## missyrcrews (Dec 30, 2016)

Tschwa2....AND, we just realized that the resort runs bus trips to Washington, DC.  The middle school that the twins attend does a Freedom Tour after 8th grade...a trip to DC with other stops on the way.  Cost is almost 1K...per kid!  I told them that I could take us ALL somewhere for that.    Hence the VA trip quest was born for the summer after their 8th grade year. 

We may just have a plan, folks!


----------



## missyrcrews (Dec 30, 2016)

And confirmed for August 3, 2018!

A little note of warning.  I needed to combine several "odds and ends" of TPUs, and then extend them, since they were now only good until 12/17, and I needed this reservation for August 2018.  When I combined them, the resulting number showed as "not eligible for extension."  I called the RCI Platinum number in a panic, thinking I'd just ask for them to undo what I'd just done.  Instead, they were able to extend the deposit as I'd intended, and then I could make the reservation.  Apparently it's just a website glitch.  Took 10 years off my life, though! 

Thank you Tschwa2, for your guidance.  My family tends to make our own fun where ever we go.  Maybe we'll brave Williamsburg when my youngest finishes 8th grade!


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 31, 2016)

Awesome! I know someone who owns at Massanutten and has grandchildren and they all love it. A big resort. But lots to do at resort and surrounding area. A lot like a big Smuggs she says. I think the activities are expensive- I believe there is a pass and all that. I believe the national park is nearby and also some caves. In any event, this is a good choice for your family. As you said, you can always do Williamsburg another time.


----------



## bluehende (Dec 31, 2016)

It will depend on what you like.  It is basically theme park vs the great outdoors.  WB has a bit more history closer, but overall it is a wash.  We love Massanutten as we mountain bike and hike.  Then the night time activities make for a full day.  If anyone is bored at Mass it is their own fault.


----------



## missyrcrews (Dec 31, 2016)

bluehende said:


> It will depend on what you like.  It is basically theme park vs the great outdoors.  WB has a bit more history closer, but overall it is a wash.  We love Massanutten as we mountain bike and hike.  Then the night time activities make for a full day.  If anyone is bored at Mass it is their own fault.


That's what we thought, too.  We could do the water park for one day, and then could do lots of Civil War history.  Plus Monticello is fairly close...all things that the twins will study next year in school.  Overall, we are pleased with how it turned out!  Really looking forward to discovering a state I've never been in!


----------



## Steve NH (Dec 31, 2016)

missyrcrews said:


> That's what we thought, too.  We could do the water park for one day, and then could do lots of Civil War history.  Plus Monticello is fairly close...all things that the twins will study next year in school.  Overall, we are pleased with how it turned out!  Really looking forward to discovering a state I've never been in!


Personally I think you will love it there, 13. and 15 are great ages, 21 - should still find more than plenty of things to do
We own there and go every year, in fact our week for 2018 is Aug 3 - 
If interested, when we get real close (the week prior) I would be glad to help you see if you can get one of the best units there. (Each year before we leave we drive around and pick our unit for 2 years out, We have 4 units we think are 'the best')- If you call the week prior and request them - they may be able to assign you one. (If not already reserved by other owners like myself)
We have a 4 bdrm lockout, Usually 2 couple in one and I try to get some friends with kids to take the other.   The more kids the better.
Water tubing down the river is popular with kids, Go Karts, mini golf, A lot of activites (organized softball, volleyball) Local caverns (Especially on a hot day, they are nice and cool) Skateboard park.  Almost no end.
Goes without saying waterpark.


----------



## missyrcrews (Dec 31, 2016)

Steve NH said:


> Personally I think you will love it there, 13. and 15 are great ages, 21 - should still find more than plenty of things to do
> We own there and go every year, in fact our week for 2018 is Aug 3 -
> If interested, when we get real close (the week prior) I would be glad to help you see if you can get one of the best units there. (Each year before we leave we drive around and pick our unit for 2 years out, We have 4 units we think are 'the best')- If you call the week prior and request them - they may be able to assign you one. (If not already reserved by other owners like myself)
> We have a 4 bdrm lockout, Usually 2 couple in one and I try to get some friends with kids to take the other.   The more kids the better.
> ...



Thanks!  We don't need fancy...just clean, kitchen facilities, and a place for everyone to sleep.  The fact that we scored a 4 BR and no one will be on a sofa bed is making the kids VERY happy.


----------



## elaine (Jan 2, 2017)

Skyline drive (right there) is really good. Fun old lodge at Meadows Trading post (?) area. Good day hikes all around. Definitely go to Monticello as a day trip. Also, depending on the price, with a family, I would just drive to DC vs. bus tour. It's an easy drive, if you time traffic. With panda parking, you can get a spot at a garage for $25 or less. Most museums are free.  I would park in a garage near the Spy Museum (not free, but excellent)--get timed tickets for Spy in advance. You can walk to a number of museums from there.
Summer traffic patterns will be that weekdays will have no traffic at 7pm or later go back to Mass, so just eat at Shake Shack next to Spy museum for dinner before heading back to Mass. Mass. is 2 hrs from our house in NoVA burbs, so 2-2.5 hrs from DC. IF you drive at 8 am, arriving into DC @ 10 or later, and leave at 7pm, you'll have little to no traffic. The route is I81-I66. I66 is a good road that hits straight into DC. Not anything like I95 driving/traffic. But, you HAVE to time it. Do'n't plan to leave @ 7 AM, hitting AM rush, or leaving at 5:30pm.
Agree with other about Wlbg. We went for the day in July and I said that I was glad I wasn't there for a week--very hot and humid.


----------



## kshell18 (Jul 4, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> We go to Massanutten probably twice a year- one summer week and a half week in the fall.  At  8 and 13 they loved it. Now at 11 and 16, they are a little bored with the fall week but still enjoy the summer.  If you have never been to Massanutten and can get the full 4 br, I think you will enjoy it more than a cramped stay in a 2 br in what can be very hot and humid in Williamsburg (June-August).


Is it more pleasant, weather-wise, in Massanutten in the summer over Williamsburg? I live in the DMV area and am looking for a nice, family friendly place to visit within driving distance.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 4, 2017)

It can be just as bad but it might just be my dumb luck but every time I have been to Williamsburg in July or August, 5-7 days just seem to be days when the heat index is over 90 and its really uncomfortable.  At Massanutten it seems like 2-4 days are bad and the others aren't so bad during a typical week.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh, just drive down to South Florida. Get a place on the beach or each front and then, just relax. There are dining specials everywhere, snorkeling morning & afternoon, charter fishing deals, airboat ride, LOTS of seafood and take a full day bus tour to Key West or a family car ride to the Upper Keys.


----------



## kshell18 (Jul 4, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Oh, just drive down to South Florida. Get a place on the beach or each front and then, just relax. There are dining specials everywhere, snorkeling morning & afternoon, charter fishing deals, airboat ride, LOTS of seafood and take a full day bus tour to Key West or a family car ride to the Upper Keys.


Isn't Florida even more hot and humid in the summer?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 4, 2017)

And that is exactly what my Maryland sister thought ... until I forced her to come for a week with her 3 boys.... July 4th week.

Must be either on oceanfront or very near. Never on the west side of I-95 or the intercoastal waterway.


----------



## kshell18 (Jul 4, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> And that is exactly what my Maryland sister thought ... until I forced her to come for a week with her 3 boys.... July 4th week.
> 
> Must be either on oceanfront or very near. Never on the west side of I-95 or the intercoastal waterway.


Any specific resorts you would suggest in that area?


----------



## tonyg (Jul 4, 2017)

Never been to Massanuttin, spent lots of time in Williamsburg. Know friends who have been to Massanuttin, have no desire to go there. Despite all the time I have spent in Williamsburg - I would go again . There are 4br units there too and Busch Gardens and the waterpark and Colonial Williamsburg and a whole mess of other things to do. Go in the shoulder season when the weather is more moderate or just tough out the heat and humidity. Of course if you live in the DMV anyplace else would seem friendly.


----------



## kshell18 (Jul 4, 2017)

tonyg said:


> Never been to Massanuttin, spent lots of time in Williamsburg. Know friends who have been to Massanuttin, have no desire to go there. Despite all the time I have spent in Williamsburg - I would go again . There are 4br units there too and Busch Gardens and the waterpark and Colonial Williamsburg and a whole mess of other things to do. Go in the shoulder season when the weather is more moderate or just tough out the heat and humidity. Of course if you live in the DMV anyplace else would seem friendly.


I'm a west coast girl originally and have never fully adjusted to the heat and humidity here. Unfortunately, as a teacher, I'm restricted to school breaks, so most travel would need to take place over the summer. I was just telling my husband that I wish they would shift the school year so that we worked over the summer and were off in either the spring or fall.


----------



## silentg (Jul 4, 2017)

Just having 4 bedrooms is a great thing! We haven't been to Massanuttan, but stayed in Williamsburg in Summer, very crowded. Let us know how you feel about Massanuttan after you come back. Have a great time!
Silentg


----------



## dominidude (Jul 10, 2017)

I've stayed at both Massanutten and Williamsburg. I think it depends on what you like. I like Mass better in the Winter/Fall/Spring than the summer, and viceversa for W'Burg (Summer is best I think).
There is lots to do in the Mass resort itself, but for each activity, you will pay. You can buy a discount, but that's all you'll get, a discount. They used to call this discount the "activity card" and it used to cost $99. Now it seems they call the discount the "discovery pass" and the "adventure pass".
For reference, you can find a copy of the old "activity card" here: https://issuu.com/massresort/docs/spring_activity_card_program_2017_w
I find the Mass resort area is unbearably hot in the summer, which basically means you have to pay for several days to get into their water park.

I find W'Burg to be better in the summer for us because there are more affordable activities, but you are right, the crowds can be a bit zoo-y. However, you can walk around the Colonial area for free, you can go to the nearby beaches and cool off for free, I find the shopping and restaurants there to be excellent. If you add to that a bit of time at the museums, your week will go by in the blink of an eye.

But again, it depends on what you like. Some people do not like the beach, and going to the museum can be torture for some. Those people might find the many  activities at Mass better suited to them.


----------



## PGtime (Jul 12, 2017)

Agreed that you should go to Skyline Drive.  The hiking there is really nice.  We try to get there once or twice per year, whether it is for camping, or to just do the site seeing drive or hiking some of the waterfall or hikes to the top of a mountain for a beautiful view.  If you do get to Skyline Drive and want to hike, try the Bear Fence hike.  Not too long (maybe a mile or so each way) with a rock scramble at the top.  When you get to the top, you will have an incredible 360 degree view.  You can see Charlottesville, Waynesboro, Harrisonburg, etc.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 12, 2017)

I would picked the four (4) bedroom for the space and peace of mind. Let the kids explore outdoor life.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 12, 2017)

We prefer Massanutten to Williamsburg in the summer.  Williamsburg doesn't have any resorts with any really nice pools and everything is off site and outdoors and I just don't do well.  In the summer when it can get really hot the pools that are at many are filled to capacity.  

At Massanutten we don't hit the water park more than once a week or maybe a full day and an after 5 but that's it.  There is still a fairly large outdoor pool at the woodstone rec center, the mountainside one has a diving board.   There are free wiffle ball and kick ball games almost daily for the under 12.  We like to rent an adult and a kid size driver and get a large bucket of balls and just wack balls down the range-we take turns and for less than $10 we have a great afternoon 1-1.5 hour activity.  We hit the geo dome bungy jump one evening or morning when it is cooler. 

So these pools are free:









Bungy dome is about $7 for 15 minutes but it wears them out.




For around $30-$35 we get a combined Ropes course, climb and mega zip line pass
https://www.massresort.com/play/family-adventure-park/

So one day of water park- if you go on the tour they are free- I don't necesarily recommend that route to the water park.  I search early and can usually find discounted tickets in the $25-$30 range.  I think full price tickets are nearly $40 and that is too much.  
Water Park, Adventure pass combo and bungy jump the kids are up to about $75 in activities.  Everything else we do are the free activities.  We do spend about $5 total as a family on a couple air hockey rounds and billiards but the ping pong is free.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 12, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> We prefer Massanutten to Williamsburg in the summer.  Williamsburg doesn't have any resorts with any really nice pools and everything is off site and outdoors and I just don't do well.  In the summer when it can get really hot the pools that are at many are filled to capacity.
> 
> At Massanutten we don't hit the water park more than once a week or maybe a full day and an after 5 but that's it.  There is still a fairly large outdoor pool at the woodstone rec center, the mountainside one has a diving board.   There are free wiffle ball and kick ball games almost daily for the under 12.  We like to rent an adult and a kid size driver and get a large bucket of balls and just wack balls down the range-we take turns and for less than $10 we have a great afternoon 1-1.5 hour activity.  We hit the geo dome bungy jump one evening or morning when it is cooler.
> 
> ...


We made the decision to head to Massanutten right after this thread originated.  Thank you for posting the pictures of the pools.  The kids will be excited when I show them.  We'll do W-burg another time (maybe when my youngest daughter finishes 8th grade.)  Anticipation is part of the vacation fun!  Thanks for adding to ours!


----------



## chapjim (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm jumping in here kind of late but here goes.  Son went to James Madison University in Harrisonburg, quite close to Massanutten, so we stayed at Mass several times during his four years.  However, he graduated in 2004 so I'm a bit out of date.

Back then, I think Mass only had two restaurants, one at Woodstone and another I forget where.  Looks like there are more choices now but the alternatives for meals are (1) eat in or (2) drive to H'burg or Elkton.  We eat breakfast in but other than that, my wife doesn't consider it to be a vacation.


----------



## Rugzyschick (Oct 12, 2017)

Steve NH said:


> Personally I think you will love it there, 13. and 15 are great ages, 21 - should still find more than plenty of things to do
> We own there and go every year, in fact our week for 2018 is Aug 3 -
> If interested, when we get real close (the week prior) I would be glad to help you see if you can get one of the best units there. (Each year before we leave we drive around and pick our unit for 2 years out, We have 4 units we think are 'the best')- If you call the week prior and request them - they may be able to assign you one. (If not already reserved by other owners like myself)
> We have a 4 bdrm lockout, Usually 2 couple in one and I try to get some friends with kids to take the other.   The more kids the better.
> ...



Was interested in Massenutten myself to visit and see if that's an option to buy our "home" resort. I see there are lots of options for this place. I saw it's available through Vacation Village and then I saw there are other parts elsewhere which is mountside villas, stonesomething, etc...not sure how they all "connect" in the timeshare world. Looking for a home base we can go but also have the option to trade through RCI or II to go elsewhere. Somewhere where the MF's are reasonable (unlike the beach touristy areas) AND we can trade up to go to the beachy areas too.


----------

